# Need Boot Opinions Quick!



## BryanGT (Jul 29, 2014)

So, 2 years ago I bought the Redhead Bayou lace ups (SKU 1013408).  They were awesome, but I managed to pull the inside out after I took a bath in some swamp water, and it wouldnt let go of my foot when I went to remove it.  Last weekend I went to the store and bought another pair...only to find out that the quality took a nose dive.  I put 2-3 hours of actual walking on them, and the sole destroyed itself..in addition to some other issues ill note later for those interested.

Now, I have to find a new pair, but have no idea about the quality of others.  I need them camo, tough, waterproof, snake proof, no zips, and able to handle some serious calves.  I spend all weekend just about every weekend hoofing it through Ft Stewart, so it has to be super durable.   Any opinions?


Here are the differences in the old vs new for those that are interested:


----------



## whitetailfreak (Jul 29, 2014)

Danner Pronghorns have served me well.


----------



## BryanGT (Jul 29, 2014)

I was eying those.  Unfortunately they don't come in 14EE.  I'd do well as a clown.


----------



## JustUs4All (Jul 30, 2014)

I like LLBean hunting shoes.  If you can find anything in their catalog that will work for you I would recommend giving it a try.  They are very serious about their guarantee.  If it does come up to your expectations you can send it back.  No time limit and no questions asked.


----------



## Mike_SS (Jul 30, 2014)

I've got 2 pairs of Danners (1 pair of Pronghorns) and would recommend them also.  I just went to Danner's website and put a couple of pairs in my shopping cart to see if they are available.  They have your size but they are backordered for a week.

Pronghorn 8" Realtree Xtra Green
Style No. 45005
Quality: 1st, Width: Men's EE - Wide, Size: 14


----------



## BryanGT (Jul 30, 2014)

I was looking at those, but the 18" version.  Looks like those are backordered for 5-6 weeks.  I went back to BPS today and tried on some Danner Jackals.  They seemed ok.  I might pick those up as I need them for this weekend.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Jul 31, 2014)

Where did you get them?  It almost seems like you might have gotten a counterfeit pair of boots.  I've never seen a Redhead logo like the one pictured on the left.


----------



## BryanGT (Jul 31, 2014)

I got them from the store.  It's the new style.  I also called and they said that I cannot get the old style.  Must have switched sweat shops.


_Posted  from Gon.com  App  for  Android_


----------



## rjcruiser (Aug 1, 2014)

Another vote for Danner Pronghorns....mine are going 4-5 years strong.  Only thing worn on them is one of the laces is thinning in an area.


----------

